# Winter Photos of Lofoten, Norway



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2016)

Some beautiful photos of Norway in winter here. 




> Hi. I would love to share with you my pictures from one of the most wonderful place in Europe I have ever seen. I spent one week in Lofoten, Norway.
> 
> I had sleepless nights because of auroras. I took pictures in the rain, in the snow, in the wind.I’ve been photographing landscapes for 10 years now, however Lofoten beat all the records.
> 
> Mountains, beaches and sea – it’s a wonderful connection.Just have a look at my pictures that I took during one week I spent in Lofotem. It’s really worth to get frozen, get wet and don’t sleep.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2016)

Beautiful photos Seabreeze.  Thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful.  My neighbour visited Norway and showed us his photos.


----------



## ossian (Mar 30, 2016)

Those are absolutely stunning. It must be a spectacular country to visit.


----------



## CoMoJayne (Jun 7, 2016)

SO beautiful.  I can imagine how being there could lift your soul.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful, I don't think I would want to live in one of those little red houses perched on the cliff though. lol


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 7, 2016)

Great photos!  Norway is on my list of destinations I need to visit.  A friend of my mine from my former employer has been there several times (his husband is from Norway) and has said it's very expensive but worth the journey.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful!    Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful!  Did you stay in one of the pretty red houses? What are they like?


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

Beautiful pictures I've ever seen,may I ask what type of camera do you use? As I stated earlier in a different post my friend is wanting to go to Iceland
After looking at these shots, I'm thinking of taking her up on the offer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2016)

They're not my photos Happytime, you can see the link to the webpage in my first post for more info and photos, click on where it says "HERE".  All I have is a pocket camera, no way I'd take such lovely photos.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

OMG, my friend an I are planning a trip to Iceland . When is the best time to see the Northern Lights up there? And any tricks to 
taking pix's  of them.I have seen them once as a child but it's been so long ago. That is the main reason we are going so your 
advice is very important to me. Thank-you


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

happytime said:


> OMG, my friend an I are planning a trip to Iceland . When is the best time to see the Northern Lights up there? And any tricks to
> taking pix's  of them.I have seen them once as a child but it's been so long ago. That is the main reason we are going so your
> advice is very important to me. Thank-you



SB didn't take the photos.  Try googling for tips.  I've found a lot online.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2016)

Those are wonderful photos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> They're not my photos Happytime, you can see the link to the webpage in my first post for more info and photos, click on where it says "HERE".  All I have is a pocket camera, no way I'd take such lovely photos.





Ruthanne said:


> Those are wonderful photos SB.  You are quite the Pro!



Ruthanne, as I explained in this thread to Happytime, I did not take the pictures myself, I just shared some beautiful photos I saw of Norway online and posted the link of the website so members here could see more if they liked.  I wish I had visited there myself and took those nice shots.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry I only looked at the first post before I posted my reply.  It's something I do when I'm in a hurry and I was today as I had an appointment.


----------

